# Creative placement of watermarks?



## DGMPhotography (May 14, 2018)

I've always put my watermarks on the bottom right of my images, relatively small. But I'm wondering if maybe I should put more effort into placing the watermark in a different place based on the image? 

Here's an example from a wedding I did this weekend. 


  

In the first image, I have the watermark in my standard spot, but in the second image, I have it sort of warped around the hill, closer to the center of the frame, with lower opacity. 

And yes, I realize, it would look best without a watermark at all (which is what the client will get), but I prefer to watermark my images when used on social media. 

Thanks!


----------



## snowbear (May 14, 2018)

I like the subtlety of the second one, but prefer the standard placement in the first.


----------



## smoke665 (May 14, 2018)

I've struggled with placement. I actually like the 2nd, but is it worth the work to custom watermark every image?


----------



## zombiesniper (May 14, 2018)

What is your purpose for a water mark?

If it is for image protection do whatever since it is a loosing battle.
If it is for brand recognition I would say uniformity of placement would be the key.
Personally if it's going on a website, having the watermark jumping all around to suite each image would annoy me, but then again I like the simplicity of knowing where to look.


----------



## AlanKlein (May 14, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> What is your purpose for a water mark?
> 
> If it is for image protection do whatever since it is a loosing battle.
> If it is for brand recognition I would say uniformity of placement would be the key.
> Personally if it's going on a website, having the watermark jumping all around to suite each image would annoy me, but then again I like the simplicity of knowing where to look.



+1


----------



## Light Guru (May 14, 2018)

Don’t watermark. I’m sorry but I just think it’s looks tacky no matter where you put it. 

For an alternative put a signature on the image. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (May 14, 2018)

Understanding that "protection" is a bit of a myth as far as watermarks go, when I'm sending out an image that I feel might "accidentally" get used by the client, I give subtlety a miss altogether.  





For images where I just want my name on it, I go with your standard, I use the lower, left-hand corner and about 50% opacity white text.


----------



## pixmedic (May 15, 2018)

Your watermark doesnt include a mustache or mustache related theme, therefor it is invalid.

I only "watermark" pics I'm putting up on my Flickr page.

I handle proofing images like tirediron does.

I do have a few presets for watermarking depending on the layout of the picture, but only for which corner the watermark will go in. I don't get any fancier than that

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2018)

snowbear said:


> I like the subtlety of the second one, but prefer the standard placement in the first.



This, yes!


----------



## Braineack (May 15, 2018)

I always liked my approach:


----------



## DGMPhotography (May 17, 2018)

I appreciate your feedback, but my question wasn't "should I use a watermark?" 

I already know it's not very effective in preventing theft or anything. It's moreso just a signature for me, and I like using it. I'm just wondering if there is a better way I can use it. 

And I do the same "PROOF" watermark as you, John, for client proofs, and the same font and size actually haha.


----------



## smoke665 (May 17, 2018)

DGMPhotography said:


> I'm just wondering if there is a better way I can use it.
> 
> And I do the same "PROOF" watermark as you, John, for client proofs, and the same font and size actually haha.



Maybe a combination of Proof idea and watermark, I never did like that ugly PROOF stamped on a photo.




Or if it's just about the name.


----------



## Braineack (May 17, 2018)

DGMPhotography said:


> I already know it's not very effective in preventing theft or anything. It's moreso just a signature for me, and I like using it. I'm just wondering if there is a better way I can use it.



I like the subtle "integrated" ones if you're going to bother at all.  it's more like a signature on a painting.

I'd still only then do it for show.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (May 17, 2018)

I prefer the standard bottom right corner. The watermark itself could use an update. Pretty easy to draw a signature or a sweet stash in Photoshop and save   (.PNG I think supports transparency?)


----------



## DGMPhotography (May 17, 2018)

Cody'sCaptures said:


> I prefer the standard bottom right corner. The watermark itself could use an update. Pretty easy to draw a signature or a sweet stash in Photoshop and save   (.PNG I think supports transparency?)


 
I don't like the cursive/script look. It's often hard to read, and in my opinion, cliche.


----------



## Breezy85 (May 29, 2018)

My two cents. When it's on my website, I don't watermark but I have my images set with embedded information. When I post to social media, I have my watermark small, in the bottom right corner with 50% opacity. I personally don't like watermarks that jump around in different positions of the image. I know someone who does that and while it's kinda creative, it just takes more time. Where I set Lightroom to place my watermark upon export (again I only do that for social media). Depending who the client is, I'll export without a watermark and then use Fundy to batch watermark another set of the photos to use on social media.


----------

